# what do guys do on the weekends?



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

I live on campus and every Friday night I come to the realization that I have nothing to do on the weekend! I usually leave the room so my roommate thinks I at least have some sort of social life. I try to make friends but it just never works out :/ I'm not much of a partier...and even if I was who would I go with to a party. And look: it's Friday night! I guess ill just watch a movie now.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I do nothing on the weekends. I just procrastinate, play games and go online. I never go outside.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Party I guess. some go home, too. Why not ask people in your dorm what they are up to?


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> Party I guess. some go home, too. Why not ask people in your dorm what they are up to?


I would but I never made the effort to get to know anyone on my floor in the beginning of the year so it would just be awkward haha. It's my fault though, next year ill definitely try


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> I would but I never made the effort to get to know anyone on my floor in the beginning of the year so it would just be awkward haha. It's my fault though, next year ill definitely try


Yeah, I had this problem too. I would leave my room so my roommate wouldn't think I was a complete loner, usually come back around 11 or so. It was pathetic. Also I wanted to start talking to people at one point, but felt awkward because I hadn't talked to many people before then.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I would just say if guys arent at a party/bar, maybe they will be at the gym?
Or playing sports , sometimes I have games friday and saturday nights.
I dont know if you are interested in sports, but I know co-ed sports might be a good place to meet people and have fun.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Never been to a house party and only went to bars a handful of times and didn't speak to any one


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

I work every weekend so I don't need to worry about making plans, which is kind of nice. Its not like I would go anywhere anyways though. I do have friends, and I hang out with my roommates a lot but it's still hard for me to even ask people to hang out because I'm afraid of being rejected by them and looking like an idiot :l


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Do HW/Study (rarely study though, but if i have homework I try to do at least some of it), watch tv (usually on hulu), browse the internet, play games, watch a movie...


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I go to the race track when I get a chance


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Study, study, study! D: and relax a bit w my fam. Honestly, I haven't been having any real life for 9 mo every yr these past couple of yrs. lol. It's tough though bc people don't understand and think you're just not interested in going out so they stop inviting you to places


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Weekends are reserved for crying alone in my room, wanking off and watching any number of movies. Maybe playing some games if I feel the will. Ah, such is life.


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's an idea. Make a to-do list that you HAVE to complete, and start accomplishing the tasks one-by-one. Like you can write "#1. Read On the Road, #2. Cook new recipe, #3. Go for 2-mile walk, etc." Then no matter how anxious you are or how pointless it seems, you have to take the steps to finish these tasks you give yourself. 

I started doing this a while ago, and it gave me things to do. Plus you feel accomplished every time you mark off a task.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> I live on campus and every Friday night I come to the realization that I have nothing to do on the weekend! I usually leave the room so my roommate thinks I at least have some sort of social life. I try to make friends but it just never works out :/ I'm not much of a partier...and even if I was who would I go with to a party. And look: it's Friday night! I guess ill just watch a movie now.


You aren't alone on this.
There are people like you out there, but they are just sat in their rooms, too! :b

Btw, sharing rooms with someone must be awkward as hell, it amazes me that some universities still do that in this day and age! :um


----------

